# Mühle S.A.R. Bracelet question



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi there, 
I’m looking at the S.A.R. can someone tell me, are the black links on the bracelet metal or are they the same material as the bezel?
Cheers


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

I am pretty sure it is the same material as the bezel, although I have only ever seen the watch through glass, never held it myself.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I too think they are resin/rubber middle links.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

The middle links are metal, but that is a black rubber strip threaded over the top to add protection (just like the bezel). I have tried the watch on in person, and it's very high up my list to buy. 
I honestly need to decide on this or one other totally different watch for my next unnecessary purchase ;-).


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Metal centre links with the rubber overlay, very cool. It's a spectacular looking piece, also on my shortlist. Thanks.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

I have tried the watch on, with the bracelet. It's a spectacular watch!!


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Just bought a used one. Really cool design and size. Crazy specs. Overbuilt but small for its capabilities...a good thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Had mine over 2yrs, with both the rubber and bracelet.....

Both straps have a divers ext, the bracelet has 4 micro adjustments, and yes, the rubber coating the middle links is the same as the bezel....

Mine is on the bracelet most of the time, as the rubber is cut2fit like Sinn and no micros.......that said the bracelet is super comfy, and after my 2 plus years of ownership, shows no wear.....

Highly recommend....some pics


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

I apologize for hijacking the post - Love the SAR by the way - how heavy is the SAR? Any idea of weight with bracelet or rubber or better head only?
Comparing to another watch (Ex. SKX007) is it way heavier? flops around or keeps tight to the wrist?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PS23 (May 10, 2015)

Inkahalo said:


> I apologize for hijacking the post - Love the SAR by the way - how heavy is the SAR? Any idea of weight with bracelet or rubber or better head only?
> Comparing to another watch (Ex. SKX007) is it way heavier? flops around or keeps tight to the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Inkahalo said:


> I apologize for hijacking the post - Love the SAR by the way - how heavy is the SAR? Any idea of weight with bracelet or rubber or better head only?
> Comparing to another watch (Ex. SKX007) is it way heavier? flops around or keeps tight to the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My SAR will stay tight on my wrist. I will have to move the pin to one hole tighter in the winter. there are four micro adjustment holes. I don't have a small scale to weigh it, but it has some heft to it. I have the metal bracelet. I have worn mine to work quite a bit, but it has a week off here and there. It shows some wear, but holds up well. I have a link where the black rubber is disintegrating. I would expect it to. Every watch I wear ends up scratched and beat up. I think some office workers probably have this watch, and I imagine it will stay looking practically new, if that is your situation.


----------

